# Broadcom's wifi stack



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 5, 2017)

Not sure where to put this, and the FreeBSD devs probably already saw it, but I thought I'd post it here anyway in case it's useful for creating drivers for this.

*Exploiting Broadcom’s Wi-Fi Stack*




> Cypress has recently acquired Broadcom’s Wireless IOT business, and have published many of the datasheets related to Broadcom’s Wi-Fi chipsets (albeit for a slightly older SoC, the BCM4339). Reading through the datasheet, we gain some insight into the hardware architecture behind the Wi-Fi chipset.


----------

